

Things clients say to Irish graphic designers - mikebridgman
http://sharpsuits.net/

======
DanBC
This is the fourth time this has been posted this month.

([http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=sharpsuits....](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=sharpsuits.net&start=0))

~~~
mikebridgman
Interesting, usually when I submit a duplicate it simply adds a vote to the
existing submission. Guess I'll start searching first. Thanks for the heads
up.

~~~
DanBC
I've just re-read my post and it's a bit grumpy. Sorry about that, it wasn't
meant to be.

You're right that there is a duplicate filter, but it is sometimes a bit
leaky.

